# My very first fursona



## xAngelStormx (Dec 23, 2012)

*My very first fursona - Completely remodeled*

+++++++++*
My Fursona*
+++++++++​ *Characterâ€™s full name:* Angel "Yuki" Storm.

*Reason or meaning of name:* He was named after his wings.

*Race:* Arctic Fox

*Characterâ€™s nickname:* Yuki

*Reason for nickname: *His nickname is the Japanese term for "Snow." Snow being in the same verbal group (Family?) as Arctic, from "Arctic Fox." 

*Birth date:* 15/04/1991

---------------------------
*Physical appearance*
---------------------------
​ *Age:* 22

*How old does he/she appear:* 21

*Weight:* 75 kg / 148 lbs

*Height:* 182 cm / 6 feet

*Body build:* He isn't at all fat, but he's only slightly muscular. A very affeminate build, being almost like an hourglass, his shoulders only very slightly larger.

*Shape of face:* Oval

*Eye color:* Cyan (00FFFF)

*Glasses or contacts:*  One, to cover his left eye. He hasn't any problems with his sight however, he tries to hide the fact that his left eye is pink.

*Fur colour:* Snow white

*Distinguishing marks:* Different eye colours. If you spot his without his contact over his left eye.

*Predominant features:* He has a pair of white "Angel like" wings.

*Hair color:* Honey blonde.

*Type of hair:* Wavy hair.

*Hairstyle:* Long, like Krad's from DN-Angel, but without the pony tail thing 

*Voice:* Very deep, what you would expect from an evil overlord or something...

*Overall attractiveness:* 10/10 at least that's what he thinks >.>

*Physical disabilities:* He cannot run properly as his wings cause too much of a problem when they shake around.

*Usual fashion of dress:* V-necks and jeans.

*Favorite outfit:* A White V-neck under an unbuttoned dark blue denim jacket, Pink boxers x3 and Black jeans.

*Jewelry or accessories:* A tacky half a heart necklace. You know the ones!

---------------
*Personality*
---------------​* Good personality traits:* Affectionate, Ambitious, Caring, Accepts change, Cheerful, Considerate, Courteous, Devoted, Does what is necessary, Perseveres,  Enthusiastic, Expansive, Faith in oneself, Flexible, Friendly, Frugal, Generous, Goodwill, Grateful, Honest, Humble, Interested, Involved, Kind, Modest, Tolerant, Optimistic, Persistent, Practical, Respectful, Takes responsibility, Reliable, Self-confident, High self-esteem, Self-giving, Selfless, Sensitive, Serious, Sincere, Sympathetic, Thoughtful towards others, Willingness.

*Bad personality traits:* Rebellious, Rejects what's given, Secretive, Uncooperative, Cowering, Indecisive, Undetermined, Life cannot be trusted, Others cannot be relied on, Unforgiving, Unfocused, Authoritarian, Lazy, Jealous, Immature, allows imperfection, Late, Unrealistic, Dependent, Social approval required, Unsystematic, Insists on own point of view, Suspicious, Pretentious, Convenience first.
*
Mood character is most often in:* Cheerful.

*Sense of humor:* Why did the chicken cross the road? I was sneaking behind him!

*Characterâ€™s greatest joy in life:* Love.

*Characterâ€™s greatest fear:* Dying alone.

*Why?* He is a very romantic person or flirty... it depends on your point of view really >.>

*What single event would most throw this characterâ€™s life into complete turmoil?* An accident that causes unrepairable problems to his looks.
*
Character is most at ease when:* He has full control over something.

*Most ill at ease when:*  He has to obey orders.

*Enraged when:* His friends are in danger.

*Depressed or sad when:  *His friends (or anyone he knows) are suffering for some emotional reason.

*Priorities: *His loved ones and his friends.

*Life philosophy: *Fall in love, get married and take over the world!

*If granted one wish, it would be:* To find his perfect match.

*Why?* Once again, he's a very lovey duvy guy.

*Characterâ€™s soft spot:* Chocolate.

*Is this soft spot obvious to others?* Yes (he buys it every other hour >.>)

*Greatest strength: *Persuasion.

*Greatest vulnerability or weakness:* susceptible to getting his heart broken.

*Biggest regret: *Passing up the opportunity to become a world famous singer.

*Minor regret: *Eating that chocolate he found under the bus seat this morning.
*
Biggest accomplishment: *Being the cover of a popular fashion magazine.

*Minor accomplishment: *Not taking a shower last night without anyone noticing.

*Past failures he/she would be embarrassed to have people know about:* Failing auditions at the X-Factor.

*Why?* He had a cold.

*Characterâ€™s darkest secret: *He's a furry :O

*Does anyone else know?  *No?
-------
*Goals*
-------​
*Drives and motivations: *Wondering what It's like to be a father/Emperor of Evil.

*Immediate goals: *Find a date.

*Long term goals: *Get married and take over the world

*How the character plans to accomplish these goals:* Go to as many parties as possible and make friends with everyone.

------*
Past*
------​
*Hometown: *London

*Type of childhood:* Traditional upbringing

*Pets:* Silwood, his pet cornsnake.

*First memory:* How chocolate was made.
*
Most important childhood memory: *Getting a pony for his 6th birthday.

*Why:* He doesn't want to accidentally kill another pony.

*Childhood hero:* Skeleton man. During an accident, a small boy was then exposed to x-rays, these rays revealed that the boy was in fact; part man, part skeleton, a skeleton man!

*Dream job:* Emperor of the world
*
Education: *Masters degree in Politics.
*
Religion:* Catholic

*Finances:* Dependent on parents

----------*
Present *
----------
​ *Current location:* Tokyo

*Currently living with:* His gay flatmate, Jordan.

*Pets:* None, he forgot to feed them all.

*Religion:* Chocoholic

*Occupation:* Fashion model

*Finances:* Â£270k per year.

*-------
Family
-------
*​
*Mother:* Jasmine.

*Relationship with her:* Beloved.

*Father:* Xeliox.

*Relationship with him:* Untrusted.
*
Siblings: *Destiny.
*
Relationship with them:* Made fun of.

*Spouse:* Atisia "Desertica" Louve

*Relationship with him/her:* Unrelenting Love.

*Children:* None

*Relationship with them:* Nonexistent

------------*
Favorites* 
------------
​ *Color:* Cyan

*Least favorite color:* Purple

*Music:* Electronic

*Food:* Sushi

*Literature: *Manga

*Form of entertainment:* Club hoping, TV.

*Expressions: *Cuddles

*Mode of transportation: *Piggy backs
*
Most prized possession: *His heart pendant

--------
*Habits*
--------​
*Hobbies: *Tennis, Singing, Manga.

*Plays a musical instrument?*  Piano/Keyboard, guitar.

*Plays a sport?* Tennis.

*How he/she would spend a rainy day:* Video games, Films, Board games.

*Spending habits:* Spendaholic

*Smokes:* No.

*Drinks: *Irish coffee.

*Other drugs:* None.
*
What does he/she do too much of?* Eat chocolate.

*What does he/she do too little of? *Work.

*Extremely skilled at:* Kissing

*Extremely unskilled at:* Buying useful objects

*Usual body posture:* Back straight, knees slightly bent.


--------*
Traits *
--------
​ *Optimist or pessimist?* Optimist.
*
Introvert or extrovert?* Extrovert.

*Daredevil or cautious? *Daredevil.

*Logical or emotional?* Emotional.

*Disorderly and messy or methodical and neat?* Disordely and messy.
*
Prefers working or relaxing?* Relaxing.

*Confident or unsure of himself/herself?* Confident.
*
Animal lover?* Yeah! He loves animals sooooooo much that they die... -_-'

--------------------*
Self-perception *
--------------------​
*How he/she feels about himself/herself: *Perfect :3

*One word the character would use to describe self: *Cutie

*One paragraph description of how the character would describe self:* I cba tbh.

*What does the character consider his/her best personality trait? *Selflessness.

*What does the character consider his/her worst personality trait?* Disorderly.

*What does the character consider his/her best physical characteristic?  *His piercing eyes.
*
What does the character consider his/her worst physical characteristic?  *His pink eye.

*How does the character think others perceive him/her: *Lazy and approchable.

*What would the character most like to change about himself/herself:* His eye colour.

---------------------------------*
Relationships with others*
---------------------------------​
*Opinion of other people in general:* Sexy :3

*Does the character hide his/her true opinions and emotions from others?* Yes

*Person character most hates:* Himself
*
Best friend(s):* Jordan

*Love interest(s):* Jordan (but he doesn't know that yet... Shhhhhhhhh!) :3

*Person character goes to for advice:* Jordan

*Person character feels responsible for or takes care of:* His friends. e.g. Jordan

*Person character feels shy or awkward around:* Jordan
*
Person character openly admires:* His co-worker, the page 3 girl...

*Person character secretly admires:* Jordan*

Picture: Angel*Not much to go on... He should have longer hair too... down to his neck.


----------



## Magick (Dec 23, 2012)

Looks like you're off to a nice start there.


----------



## NewYork (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds pretty detailed... very narrowed down. Angel really does sound like a great character so far. One thing I don't get is that he's 1.80 meters tall and 68kg. Being an American who doesn't use the metric system, isn't he like ridiculously tiny? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 23, 2012)

Great start, be sure to update this from time to time.



NewYork said:


> Sounds pretty detailed... very narrowed down. Angel really does sound like a great character so far. One thing I don't get is that he's 1.80 meters tall and 68kg. Being an American who doesn't use the metric system, isn't he like ridiculously tiny?
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



1.8m is about 5ft 11in and 68kg is about 148-150lbs, from working it out in my head.

So no, not really, I think you mixed up metres with centimetres (1.8cm being 0.7in).

EDIT: I didn't know the US spelled metres differently (meters).


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 23, 2012)

1.8 meters is just under 6 feet (by like 0.1 feet) + I use metres most of the time, as its a french word, America just switched it around...


----------



## Avlenna (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: My very first fursona UPDATED!*



xAngelStormx said:


> *WIP*
> 
> *- Hair and fur:* He has long, mult-layered blonde hair with a single streak of his fringe that is twice as long. As far as I can tell, he wanted to look like "Krad" from his favourite anime series. His fur is plain white, resembling the colour of snow.



OMG!  DNAngel!  His favorite anime series is DNAngel!  *faints*


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 25, 2012)

Haha yeah  that's spot on :3
he had that name before he saw the series though... I guess he likes it cause it has his name in it x3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

"*Favorite person:* You, and everyone he has no reason to dislike."
xD
A generous guy who gifts folk ferraris and like everyone. Also rich as fuck.
He's an interesting one


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

> Also rich as fuck


Lol I'll have to add that x3


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm going to go against the flow here.

There's no flaws, you've written something that appears to be defined as a perfect character. Well loved, attractive, rich but nice enough to share with people. It's a pure Mary-Sue character, there's no interest in it.

Absolutely every last person has flaws, vices, hates, things that annoy other people. And thats what makes people and characters interesting. It's the flaws that define a character.

Think of films. Can you think of any character that is absolutely perfect that doesn't piss you off? Can you think of any films where you cheer for the bad guy because he has a far more interesting personality than the hero? For an interesting character, you need to balance between good and bad stuff, otherwise it's nothing but a Mary-Sue.

Take this test: http://www.superheronation.com/2008/11/21/interactive-mary-sue-test/


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

Actually, that first test is ok, but this one is more in-depth: http://www.onlyfiction.net/ms-test.html


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

He is flawed though... -_- can't you see it? it's soooo blatently obvious...


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

i think its a flaw... At least
He is easily manipulated for one...
I'm going to restart, but keep the essentials


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope, not seeing it.

To me it looks like a very unbalanced character. I don't know if you plan on using it in stories or a comic or anything, because i'd highly advise avoiding things like that as it stands. It just comes off as too perfect, and makes it look like it's a person the author wishes they could really be, or live vicariously through. Which is pretty much the definition of Mary-Sue.

You don't have to change it to have flaws, but it'll make for a much more fun, interesting and all-rounded character that people will be more likely be able to sympathise with or relate to.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

ugh, I completely failed at that second test... I got 77 but, the first test I failed because he is a furry x3 Oh well, I'm absolutely going to re-do this, It is my first one ever, soooooo I guess you can't blame me if it comes off as a bad character >.<


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't just scrap it, modify it. you've got a base, and you have some things you know need changed. You don't have to make it 100% balanced. I ran one of my characters through the first test, and it got 70% because I answered some questions wrong, while the second test scored the character 9. So pick and choose what you want, but you want to aim roughly midscale.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

Modifying it.... To a point of extreme... :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Lol I'll have to add that x3


Kinda thought he was already due the fact you said he gifted someone a new ferrari

E: Oh, I wouldn't necessarily follow that Mary Sue quiz too closely. The scoring seems off. For example, I fail to see how my answers count towards Mary Sue http://s1218.beta.photobucket.com/user/Furycoffee/media/Untissled_zpsbf460f4d.png.html


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Kinda thought he was already due the fact you said he gifted someone a new ferrari
> 
> E: Oh, I wouldn't necessarily follow that Mary Sue quiz too closely. The scoring seems off. For example, I fail to see how my answers count towards Mary Sue http://s1218.beta.photobucket.com/user/Furycoffee/media/Untissled_zpsbf460f4d.png.html



Thats why i put the second one in.

That first quiz seems to be more about suitability for novels or comics, as some of the answers take points off for certain things publishers don't like.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Dec 26, 2012)

Is this better?


----------



## Kai_Lione (Dec 28, 2012)

xAngelStormx said:


> Is this better?


 Detailed fursona is detailed.


----------



## xAngelStormx (Jan 2, 2013)

I think I went overboard with the modifications...


----------



## xAngelStormx (May 25, 2013)

Does anyone have some suggestions for changes? I don't mean to tell me to dismember him, but is there anything that you feel is off or could do with a complete revising? ^.^


----------



## xAngelStormx (Aug 5, 2013)

Finally finished :3! I think >.> What do you think? Did I mess up somewhere? :c


----------

